
Microsoft Admits Normal Windows 10 Users Are 'Testing' Unstable Updates - Santosh83
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/12/12/microsoft-admits-normal-windows-10-users-are-testing-unstable-updates/
======
newen
I actually disabled all updates a while back because of stability and driver
issues when I had auto updates on. Things are a lot better now and I don't
have to worry about Windows restarting on me while I'm busy working. Probably
will just do updates every few months or something like that. This makes me
think I made the right decision haha.

~~~
kdtsh
The worst thing I’ve noticed is, when you disable updates on windows 10,
you’re notified that you can disable for 30 days, and then if you want to
disable it again, you have to do updates first.

Keeping your machine updated is a good idea and all but this is pretty
insulting ...

~~~
newen
I installed the O&O ShutUp program, which lets you disable updates
indefinitely.

------
neilalexander
It seems Microsoft is the new Google. Everything is perpetually beta.

------
DrScump
I check for updates manually when I'm on fast, unmetered WiFi but will next be
on slower or metered service, given Microsoft's penchant for huge downloads in
the background. I shouldn't be _punished_ for that.

------
oculusthrift
isn’t that how most companies launch products now adays? test it on 1 pct of
users before full launch?

~~~
lozenge
The issue is picking the users that are manually checking for updates. This
used to be a precaution people applied onto their system, now it can actually
make your system less stable.

------
boznz
Nothing Changed from Windows XP then.

